# FE CIVIL REVIEW ADVICE



## geotech (Oct 29, 2009)

I am planning to take the Fe exam with civil afternoon april 2010. Can anyone please advise what are the best resources and strategy to study for the civil afternoon. Ive been out of school 3 years and wanted to review the topics instead of hitting the practice problems first.

I saw some videos posted on Texas A&amp;M website. Are those good enough?


----------



## eastonpensfan (Oct 29, 2009)

geotech said:


> I am planning to take the Fe exam with civil afternoon april 2010. Can anyone please advise what are the best resources and strategy to study for the civil afternoon. Ive been out of school 3 years and wanted to review the topics instead of hitting the practice problems first.I saw some videos posted on Texas A&amp;M website. Are those good enough?


Those are for the PE exam. Kaplan's book is good for discussing the topics. The PPI book has good sample problems in it but doesn't discuss the topics.

Or you could just use the FERM and the T A&amp;M videos and take the general afternoon. :sharkattack:


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 29, 2009)

i used the Civil DS Review manual by Kim, Lindeburgh &amp; Spriggs (PPI has it) and the ncees civil sample quests &amp; solutions (ncees has it). neither of these really discuss the topic matter much, but were good tuneup for the civil DS FE. Its your discipline right? mine too, and i found i needed more prep for the general end of things than for the DS


----------



## STEEL MAN (Oct 29, 2009)

geotech said:


> I am planning to take the Fe exam with civil afternoon april 2010. Can anyone please advise what are the best resources and strategy to study for the civil afternoon. Ive been out of school 3 years and wanted to review the topics instead of hitting the practice problems first.I saw some videos posted on Texas A&amp;M website. Are those good enough?



if youre Civil use these books

FERM or EIT Manual

CERM with Practice Problems a solution companion to CERM

Civil Discipline is useless, it is undated.

Good luck.


----------



## Civil02 (Dec 10, 2009)

geotech said:


> I am planning to take the Fe exam with civil afternoon april 2010. Can anyone please advise what are the best resources and strategy to study for the civil afternoon. Ive been out of school 3 years and wanted to review the topics instead of hitting the practice problems first.I saw some videos posted on Texas A&amp;M website. Are those good enough?


I am planning to take FE with civil in the afternoon too in april 2010. Please let me know if you find any good material for civil review. Thanks


----------



## jonstone (Dec 16, 2009)

I did ME, but all I did was make sure I knew how to use the reference guide they give you. GL!


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 16, 2009)

If you study the FERM well, then just take the general afternoon. If you know the FERM well, then even the PM will be easy.


----------

